# MM Aug 6th



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

who is in?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a maybe on this one. If I do show up I'll run SC.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

its going to be a really light crowd i think. its hot as hell right now and KAty and Mikes are also having races.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Going to be a light crowd everywhere until this heat lets up LOL. Hoping to make, depends on when my folks bring Alyssa back. Will know in a couple days. 2wd and 4wd buggy.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I think my brother and I are gonna make it out, but we'll more than likely just practice. Might run in the novice depending on how my recent adjustments hold up on the track. Looking forward to it, had a blast last time!


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Marcus- Is this still going down? What is the earliest we can get there and practice?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

s woody, what are you driving? Planning on showing up with 2wd and 4wd buggy. If nothing else, we'll get some runtime in, chase each other around the track. Thomas and I and Fleuriet did that with 2wd a few months back, had a blast, and it's good practice.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I've got a XXX-SCT that I have been wrestling with since upgrading to a CC Sidewinder SCT 3800. I have been messing with my CastleLink and changing the throttle curve in an attempt to keep my backend from going dukes of hazard out of all the turns at MM. I am first to admit though that my driving and a slightly overpowered truck might have a lot to do with it though. So practice is key for me right now...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Might be easier to turn it down at the radio


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Might be easier to turn it down at the radio


+1. I think that's a 4 pole motor, so it will have a lot of bottom end. If you have a good radio, it should have punch control or similar, and that may be your best bet. Don't know much about the Castle stuff, but some ESC's also have a current limiter that lets you set how many amps it can pull at startup, and that usually helps too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

You should ALWAYS program full throttle on your radio/ESC when calibrating, and then make overall power adjustments at your radio. Only get into the settings on your ESC is you want punch control or something similar.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I appreciate the advice. I'll check that out when I get home. I bought this truck RTR so the radio it came with is pretty chitty. I am dying to jump into the 1/8 buggy (the losi eight to be exact) so I haven't bothered with upgrading the radio. The Spektrum DX2 that came stock with the RTR has quite a bit of lag in the trigger and the truck is sometimes slow to respond, but I am just getting into RC so I have a LOT to learn!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i will be there around 8:30, if there are not enough to race by 11:00 it will be a practice day.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think I have a DX2 sitting at the house. I'll take a look at it this evening and see if there are any settings that might help. What CV said is right. When you program, you want to set the throttle EPA on the radio as far as it will go (140% maybe on DX2)? Doesn't hurt to do the same with brake. After EPA is set, then calibrate ESC to radio. If you didn't do that to start, it will probably help.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

i might go and check it out been wanting to but something always comes up lol. im almost done rebuilding a kyosho lazer zx5 sp hopefuly ill have it running soon


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That was fun. David, Derek, good meeting y'all. Glad we didn't race, it was hot enough as it was without having to marshal cars. We were talking about a TnT event for he next race date or 2 where y'all could come out, try your cars, work on setup, and talk to some of the guys who have experience running your particular car. Marcus's call, I'll let him post details.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad I didn't make the trip out today. I work in this heat and thinking of another day spent without a/c makes me sweat. lol I'll probably make the next one.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

cjtamu said:


> That was fun. David, Derek, good meeting y'all. Glad we didn't race, it was hot enough as it was without having to marshal cars. We were talking about a TnT event for he next race date or 2 where y'all could come out, try your cars, work on setup, and talk to some of the guys who have experience running your particular car. Marcus's call, I'll let him post details.


that is what we will do , i will work up something and post soon, its too **** hot!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

TnT event?? just repainted the lazer pics coming soon


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

test and tune


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

The heat is why I haven't been racing (anywhere), I'm going to take a hiatus until the fall.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Had a good time Saturday even in the heat. Took me a while to get my truck runnin (due to a short in the on/off switch), but I still got to run a few packs through before the heat forced us to Richmond Arms for a pint. I appreciate all the help you guys offer up! We learn more and more every trip out!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Guffinator said:


> The heat is why I haven't been racing (anywhere), I'm going to take a hiatus until the fall.


OLD ***, dont forget to take your geritol and gingko biloba while taking your break LOL!!! and Vit E to keep your hair from fallin..............Ooops never mind!!


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Mantisworx said:


> OLD ***, dont forget to take your geritol and gingko biloba while taking your break LOL!!! and Vit E to keep your hair from fallin..............Ooops never mind!!


LOL, GEEZ


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

that how the old no hair group rolls (me included, i turned 41 the other day!!)


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Dang you're old Marcus. LOL. Actually, I'll be tuning 40 myself in just a few weeks. 

So when is the next race at M&M? I finally got a motor and ESC for my 1/8 and I wanna come out and join you guys.

-Dean


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

well here is the deal, we havent had enough people to race the last two tries, that and its entirely too hot so im going to put together a saturday morning drivers clinic that will continue until the weather cools off.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Count me in sir im gonna order the esc today so i should b gtg once its gets here. Any1 got a cheap nimh battery pack? All i have is 1 lol till i buy some lipos and a charger


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm definetly in for this! What is it all of you olds say, "It's not the arrow it's the Indian." Well this indian needs some driving lessons!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Anyone want to meet up this Saturday? I think my wife has a scrimmage on saturday But. i can hit the track afterwards.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Rcfishing said:


> Count me in sir im gonna order the esc today so i should b gtg once its gets here. Any1 got a cheap nimh battery pack? All i have is 1 lol till i buy some lipos and a charger


http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-30c-4000-2s1p-hardcase.html

cant beat them!!


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea in 2 weeks ill b able to order a pair of those along with a charger since i just ordered the esc 120 amps of "POOWEEERRRR! UNNLIMITED! POOWEER!" (Palpatin voice)


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Gens Ace*



Mantisworx said:


> http://www.hobbypartz.com/98p-30c-4000-2s1p-hardcase.html
> 
> cant beat them!!


I second that. Have 2 of them and they have quite a bit of punch. Hard case is also made better than the the 5000 Turnigy's that I have also.


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

Deer lease trip got postponed. I am looking to prectice Saturday morning. I need Marcus to inspect my new Caster as well!!

I bought two of those packs mentioned a few post above, but need to install TRAXXIS connections. Is that hard to do, or should I wait and have them do it at MM??


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i wont be there this saturday, im racing at mikes friday and sunday, taking saturday off!!

if you dont have good solder skills just have them do it at MM, but eventually you should learn how to do it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I've never done the Traxxas connectors, but I know they have a tutorial on the Traxxas site that shows you how.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

S_Woody, if you have basic soldering skills, Traxxas connectors are pretty easy. They really aren't any more difficult than soldering a Dean's. I used to work at Randy's Hobbies and I've soldered literally hundreds of them so I've learned a couple of tricks. I'll try to explain the best I can, I just wish I had some pictures to go along with it. 

The first thing to remember is that the males and females use different pins. They are keyed so they won't fit in the opposite connector. Having said that here we go...

You will be soldering on to the side that is kinda roughed up. It's actually tiny lettering. Tin the roughed up area LIGHTLY and don't let the solder go past the lettering.

Next, when you strip the insulation on your wires, only remove about 1/8 to 3/16 of insulation. If you have too much exposed wire it will cause you problems later. Tin the wires.

Next hold the wire to the tab and put your iron on it until you see the solder on both pieces flow together. Then let it cool. If even the tiniest bit of solder or wire has gone past the writing on the pin, it will not lock in to the connector, so just get out a file or a dremel and remove the excess. That's why you don't want to strip back the wire too far or use too much solder.

Next, slide the pins in to the connector about half way to get them started, making sure that you note the polarity. **IMPORTANT*** Hold the connector with a pair of pliers and use something to push the pin in the rest of the way until it snaps. I usually use a 1.5mm or 1/16 allen wrench. I say hold the connector with pliers because one day I didn't and the allen wrench slipped and took a chunk out of my thumb. 

That's it. It only takes a couple of minutes. The biggest thing to remember is just don't let any solder go past the writing on the pin. But if it does, that's where the dremel or file come in.

I hope this helps. 

-Dean


----------

